# Gaited Breed Question



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Anything compared to a qh or paint is going to seem hyper haha. You can find lay back horses in all breeds. Because their feet might be moving faster (but the stride is not any bigger and sometimes smaller) they might look like they are frisky. Also in some of the gaited breeds in the show ring their show "flat walk" is not truly a slow flat walk like a qh would do but they are full capable of doing it. Lots of older people ride gaited horses so you will be able to find what you are looking for.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

thanks.
I'm ok with a horses that moves more quickly, that seems to be expected with gaited horses, but I'm just a not into fiery attitudes or a horse that is go-go-go. I do like a horse that has get up when asked but a horse that is always chomping at the bit just isn't my style. :lol:


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i have a question if you dont mind?


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I used to keep Willy with a Spotted Saddle Horse, as well as a Tennessee Walker. The walker was very high strung (fun trail horse!)...the saddle horse was soooo chill. She's the only one of that breed I've known, however if she's an example of the breed's temperament, then I would definitely consider one. Smoothest animal I've ever ridden.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

TWH tend to be highstrung, like the TB of gaited horses.lol. If you are looken for a really laid back gaited horse, try the rocky mnts. They are extremely gentle; Im 14 & I ride the Rocky Mnt stallions at home & warm them up at shows. 

Check this site for more info. www.rmhorse.com


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Yea Rocky Mountain horses are calm and really pretty. They are great trail horses. TWH are breed to be showy just like say Saddlebreds (they share ancestors) but that does not mean there aren't chill TWH and ASBs. 

Here is a website with a listing of a lot of different gaited breeds with some information: .http://www.gaitedhorse.com/american_saddlebred_horse_guide_.htm. If it doesn't have info you can look up the breed on google.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

I didnt mean that they are all highstrung (i have had several that werent) it really depends on their upbringing.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vida is a Rocky/Kentucky mountain horse and I love her to death. Actually thats what all my girls are. Their all pretty laid back, even the 2 year olds are friendly, and so far have been easy to work with. 
We do have to stay to the back of the line in a group trail ride because they are faster than the average QH type horse. They can walk fairly slow but I think even the slow walk is faster than a QH walk. I don't have much experience in any other gaited breed. Any will have a smooth ride, but I think the KMSH or the RMH will have a much calmer termperament. Those 2 breeds ar basicly the same thing by the way just different registrys. Same with the Spotted Mountain Horse its just a KMSH with too much white to be registered with them.
Better add that yes....I am an old broad with a bad back :lol:


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

I really like rocky mountain horses and have heard good things about them. I would definitely consider them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think walking horses are highstrung at all. I used to board at a walking horse facility. In fact, that's where my old Blackhorse came from. They do have a lot of "get up and go" but they were the safest most reliable trail horses I had ever seen, that's why I ended up with the old BlackHorse, when the went bankrupt I had to give him a good home. 

Most of the boarders there were over 50, there were a couple in their 70's. The TWH's look like they are impossible to handle with their heads all up in the air and there mouths chomping at their bits but they are amazingly gentle. I would definetly try one, I've never ridden a Rocky Mountain, but I've never heard anything bad about them, only praise so they would be worth trying and you'll laugh at this one but...

Mules are REALLY smooth... You might want to try a mule too, good ones are hard to find though, but they are worth their weight in gold when you do find one, AND you can get them gaited as well... I believe....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have a friend who raises/trains mules that has been crossing to some gaited breeds. He keeps hitting us up about breeding to our girls. He said he would buy any foals, just not sure if I want to breed Vida again. I love the long ears though and a gaited one would be extra special.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You'd never be able to sell... Those great big floppy ears and those big brown eyes... Oh you'd bet he owner of a gaited mule for sure!!!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Missouri Fox Trotter that is extremely kind, gentle, and laid back.They are so much fun to ride and I don't feel like I've been put throught he ringer when I get off of him after a long ride. I think like any other horse breed it depends on the individual.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Gaited Mule....I'd LOVE one. At the Chuckwagon races we recently went to there were quite a few...... The "older" folks were riding them and they looked smooth as silk! AND they were adorable!!! There were also a few non-gaited mules that were there, really really neat animals! I never did see one "act up".


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you for looking at them. I know of a lady on another forum who has had her lower back fused (unusure as to the cause). She has a passion for horses. She used to own a draft horse but due to her surgery made a switch to gaited horses.

She swear by them I believe her. There is a guy local to me who breeds spotted drafts to Tennesse Walkers. He gets gaited half drafts. Pretty neat.

Here is a link you should enjoy reading:
http://www.gaitedhorses.net/Special.htm

I'm sure the lovely lady in question wouldn't mind getting in touch with you to share her experience with these guys. Just pm me


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Good for you for looking at them. I know of a lady on another forum who has had her lower back fused (unusure as to the cause). She has a passion for horses. She used to own a draft horse but due to her surgery made a switch to gaited horses.
> 
> She swear by them I believe her. There is a guy local to me who breeds spotted drafts to Tennesse Walkers. He gets gaited half drafts. Pretty neat.
> 
> ...


My sister in law broke her back jumping out of an airplane during desert storm. She's had her back fused a couple times, starting at the bottom and working up, I geuss the pain continues to find away... Anyway, she used to ride all the time and the pain was too much so she ahdn't in years. I let her ride my old BlackHorse and you would have thought she'd been rejuevinized. She said there was no pain whats so ever and she had a blast, she even begged me to sell him to her...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

The only gaited horse I have ridden is a Tennessee Walker. He was a GREAT ride. Very smooth and you don't need to post with his trot. Well actually, you can't. It's very different from a normal trot. This horse was a bit crazy though and I actually had a nasty fall on him. But gait-wise he was awesome. 

I'm sorry to hear about your back.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Whenever my back goes out, i always hop on a racking horse and go for a trail ride. Their 4 beat lateral gait does wonders for working the kinks out of my back!

Temperment/"Go Forwardness" will depend on the individual. The most important thing when purchasing a gaited horse..is, well, the gait. If they don't hit a true lick (rack/running walk), you stand more of a chance of hurting your back further!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another example how horses can work miracles with old, serious injuries.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's pretty amazing!  Tennesee Walking Horses are probably soo nice on your back.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Good for you for looking at them. I know of a lady on another forum who has had her lower back fused (unusure as to the cause). She has a passion for horses. She used to own a draft horse but due to her surgery made a switch to gaited horses.
> 
> She swear by them I believe her. There is a guy local to me who breeds spotted drafts to Tennesse Walkers. He gets gaited half drafts. Pretty neat.
> 
> ...


these sound neat as well. There are so many gaited breeds/crosses now to look at... thanks!
yeah I have scoliosis due to a fusion of the last 2 vertebrae in my low back being fused to my tailbone... the chiropractor isn't sure if I was born with it or if it happened very early in life but I was never tested for scoliosis as a kid. I only found out I had it when I was 19... but always had migraines, back pain, and tailbone pain growing up. My folks thought I was just whining


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You showed them! My neice was like that, kept complaining about pains. My sister-in-law insisted she was a whiney brat... I forget what ailment she ended up having but it was real and had a fancy name and a treatment... she told them!!!!!


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a bad back and have ridden gaited Saddlebreds for years. They are the smoothest horses to ride and are not any more crazy or nervous than any other horse. I think every breed has it's good ones and it's hyper ones--just like children LOL

My doctor told me only to ride gaited or Tennesee Walkers. 
hth


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

JC's Mom said:


> I think every breed has it's good ones and it's hyper ones--just like children LOL


hahaha, that's funny :lol:


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Callie's Mom said:


> JC's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I think every breed has it's good ones and it's hyper ones--just like children LOL
> ...


Not really. I have a son and a daughter. I keep expecting my son's head to spin around and stuff to come out of his mouth like in The Exorcist. My daughter is as sweet as can be. LOL :lol:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I really think that you should look into the gaited Bashkir Curlies. You get the awsomeness of the curly, unusual coat and a really nice horse in the process! haha You can get them in all shapes and sizes, and usually they are really laid back. Even if they dont have alot of experience with humans, that is just how they are. My arab/curly cross mare tends to be a little more on the hyper side because of her breeding, but she does great for me. I have known alot of good gaited Curlies that can stride out with the best of them but also tone it down for the Quarter Horses and Paints that roam the trail, also. You should think on it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Never heard of those, sounds cool though!


----------

